# Sigelei 50w Is Coming ....



## Sir Vape (19/8/14)

Should arrive +- mid September with some other awesome goodies  Prices and pre-booking will be up later today or tomorrow once we get confirmation from our shippers.

JUST HAD TO GET THAT OUT!!!!

Been itching to tell you lol  (Relief)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke187 (19/8/14)

Thats some awesome new, cant wait to get the pricing. What price region are we looking at, so that I can start working out a new budget, Still have to budget for the JHB Vape meet at the end of this month


----------



## Sir Vape (19/8/14)

Hey @Smoke187 I would say around R1450 but should have a better idea by tomorrow afternoon 

It's a little beast I tell you and I can't wait to get my hands on one


----------



## Smoke187 (19/8/14)

awesome stuff, keep me updated.


----------



## Sir Vape (19/8/14)

Just look at her

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (19/8/14)

Smoke187 said:


> awesome stuff, keep me updated.


 

Cool will do


----------

